# Haunted Forest Of Carousel - 2009 Ohio



## Big Ogre (Aug 23, 2006)

The 2009 Haunted Forest Of Carousel

Do You Have The Guts To Brave Our Trail?

http://www.forestofterror.com/

We're North Central Ohio's Premiere Haunted Forest Scaring Patrons For Over A Quarter Century! 

Can You Keep Your Sanity While Wandering Along A 1/2 Mile Of Trail Through A Dark Forest Filled With Eerie Scenes And Nasty Fiends? 

Do Not Bother Running, Our Maniacs Know All The Shortcuts!

Admission:

$12.00 for adults, teens and children 48 inches & over 
Children under 48 inches are only $6.00! 
Same night reentry for any paid admission $2.00! 
Group Rates:
For 20 Or More Are Available

Call 440-934-5708

We Also Provide Free Parking For You: 
Free Parking
A Concession Stand
Free Babysitting For Little Ones That Chicken Out
A Covered Waiting Area
Gravel Paths To Walk (RUN) On Through The Forest!

Hours & Dates:

Fridays & Saturdays - Dusk To Midnight
Sundays & Thursdays- Dusk To 10 p.m.

Select Dates In September & October

Address & Directions: 

1451 Lake Breeze Rd.
Sheffield Village, OH 44054-2525

Type or Copy & Paste The Haunted Forest Of Carousels Address when using one of these three direction finders.

[/url] http://maps.google.com/maps

[/url] http://maps.yahoo.com/

[/url] http://www.mapquest.com/directions/

Come And KILL Some Time With Us!

For more specific directions, additional info and photos visit our web site:

http://www.forestofterror.com/


----------

